# Fountain Pen Nibs - threads, suppliers.



## petenz123 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi all

Have been lurking here for a while and admiring your work.

I would like to build myself fountain pens from metal or acrylic (I'm not a big wood person...), and I was intending to build from scratch (not a kit).

I'm having trouble finding fountain pen nibs which have the following important attributes:
1) Vendor ships outside of USA
2) Someone can tell me what size the threads are!

I did find a very helpful seller (Beartooth Woods) who shipped me some for a great price, but unfortunately he doesn't know what the thread size is - just what kits they fit.

So if anyone can recommend a place to buy from, or happens to know the size of the Beartooth Woods nibs, please let me know.

Naturally, if this project ever produces a finished pen, I'll post a picture!

Thanks!
Pete


----------



## BigShed (Jun 6, 2008)

Perhaps try here, Elliot Landes certainly has the nibs (and threaded tubes), don't know whether he can help you with the thread size though. And yes, he does ship outside the US.

http://penmakers.com/used.html/url].../topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=36321&SearchTerms=italian


----------



## petenz123 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, BigShed


Excuse my ignorance, but how do I contact Elliot Landes?

I searched the members list, but couldn't find him....

Pete


----------



## BigShed (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to include link:

http://penmakers.com/used.html

Look for xylostyle in the Member List


----------



## RussFairfield (Jun 6, 2008)

Have you contact either Lou or Anthony. They are both members here, they both sell gold and steel nibs, they can help you with thread sizes, and I am sure they will send out of the US. Look for "DCBluesman" and "PenWorks" in the membership list.


----------



## petenz123 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link - I have emailed him, and hopefully he will be able to help.

Pete


----------



## petenz123 (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> 
> Have you contact either Lou or Anthony. They are both members here, they both sell gold and steel nibs, they can help you with thread sizes, and I am sure they will send out of the US. Look for "DCBluesman" and "PenWorks" in the membership list.



Thanks Russ!

Pete


----------

